# My take on Grim Reaper broadheads



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey all, just got back from a quick hunting trip and had a chance to shoot the grim reaper broadheads and here is my opinion. Take it for what its worth. I was able to harvest an 8 point and a doe.

Shooting the Grim Reaper style with the chisel point(can't remember the exact name).

Very good shooting broadhead. Flys really close to practice points. Durability is an issue. First head passed through a doe like butter but upon examining after the shot found the blades to be a little flimsey. 2 of the blades had slight ripples in the blades and could not be resharpened and used.

Son in law also was useing the grim reaper blades and shot and missed a doe but hit a log. Broadhead exploded into pieces. 

All in all these broadheads leave a very large hole and I had no trouble recovering my deer. This I was happy with. Just don't expect to reuse your once shot broadhead unless you plan on changing blades. 

At $10.00 a broadhead they could seem to produce a better blade that could take some punishment.

My opinion. Love the damage they do but not happy with the "one shot and done".


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

*agreed but there is hope*

I shot a doe on tuesday 7yrds down through the spine and into the boiler room. she died on the spot and my FMJ hit like a mack truck. When I got to her and pulled the arrow out the GR was bent at the threads and the FMJ was mushroomed. It blasted right through the virtabre so I can see why it was mess up the arrow. I called my GR rep and he said that I had one of the older models and the newer ones are made from german steel instead of swiss steal and that the new ones are better.


and here is a easter egg for ya!! my GR rep also said that the stuff they are coming out with next year will be break through and change the market. Im so pumped about this plus they are putting me on their shooting staff


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

If that is the red oring i see ,and not blood (lol) then that is one of the older model grim reaper heads. The new heads do not come with those red rings.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

That is why the blades on replacable blades are called replacable!
After using them you replace them with new ones


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm still using my old model GR with no problems


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Blood_Trail said:


> I'm still using my old model GR with no problems


If it was a SilverFlame broadhead and your ruined the blades shooting through a deer I could see where you could be upset...But it's a replaceable blade mechanical so you might as well expect new blades when you shoot it through a deer.


----------



## scotty29 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Great Broadheads*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

I shot three deer (all pass-throughs), and a turkey(fall) with one GR broadhead. Then, I hit a tree with it, that contact bent two of the three blades. I replaced all the blades and it is ready for spring turkey season.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

I have used Grim reapers a lot. I am impressed with their performance. If you dont believe me just look at my walls.:thumbs_up


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just wanted to thank everybody for saying how the gr really works i think might have to try them this year


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

mdierker said:


> I shot a doe on tuesday 7yrds down through the spine and into the boiler room. she died on the spot and my FMJ hit like a mack truck. When I got to her and pulled the arrow out the GR was bent at the threads and the FMJ was mushroomed. It blasted right through the virtabre so I can see why it was mess up the arrow. I called my GR rep and he said that I had one of the older models and the newer ones are made from german steel instead of swiss steal and that the new ones are better.
> 
> 
> and here is a easter egg for ya!! my GR rep also said that the stuff they are coming out with next year will be break through and change the market. Im so pumped about this plus they are putting me on their shooting staff


How were you able to get on their staff? I called them & emailed them with pictures of my P&Y buck that I killed with their broadhead, & I got turned down.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

I am shooting the old style of Grim Reapers as well and was very impressed with their performance. The GR punched through my bucks ribs, lungs, liver, and out the other side at 42 yards. Not to mention that it was shot from what some would consider to be a mediocre bow (2000 PSE Durango Lite). The buck ran about 200 yrds and curled up under a pine tree, but the blood trail was so evident that a blind man could have followed it. Upon investigation of the wound, it was clear that all 3 blades had fully opened and caused a huge amount of internal damage. Due to the fact that the blades encountered bone on the way in and out, one was chipped and the other two dulled, so they will need to be replaced; which is the trade off for having a smaller profile broadhead. 

I love the GR's and would highly recommend them, but a couple of things about them (or any mechanical) is that if a hunter is going to use them then they should probably not make any shots if the animal is severely quartering away and they should ensure that the mechanical action of the broadhead is smooth and does not bind. Just IMHO


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

*Grim's not for me*

I wanted the GR's to work for me the worst way in the world. They are a knarly looking beast of a broadhead. When I first tried them out with my brand new Easton Super Slim arrows, they didn't fly with my field tips. After the second round I realized that upon impact my arrow was tightning down on the tip resulting in my arrows cracking. This was cured when i installed Broadhead Adapter Rings. However the flight was still eratic. I tried tuning the bow, tuning the arrows, and yada yada yada. After switching to my G5 Montecs every thing came together. Still don't know why the arrows flew better with fixed blades than expandables, but they did.

I'm thinking about trying out some GR's with my new setup just to give them a fair shake. 

Happy shooting folks.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I've shot them for several years. They fly like darts EVERY year and have caused some great wound channels. 
I wouldn't trust ANY mechanical blade to be shot more than once. People do it all the time, but when Bullwinkle walks out in front of me, I want that head to have three brand new blades that have never been slammed back into an insert. 
No complaints here, they'll be in my quiver in Oct. '09 again.


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

A big fan of the Grim Reaper Broadheads. They always fly perfectly for me to the point that I can tune the field tips and know with 100% confidence that the heads are going to be spot on. They penetrate rather well and kill quite efficiently. Even if the blades are chipped or bent after a passthrough it doesn't matter to me as I will be changing them out every shot before using them on anything living. The Razortip heads have been riding in my quiver for a few years now and will be riding there again this year. I will be carrying them for elk and mule deer this fall. I have zero worries even against a big bull elk. I have bent a ferrule on them before also, very rare, but I have done it, but I have also done the same things with Muzzys and Thunderheads etc. Overall a great broadhead.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Great broadhead*

I have been using Grim Reapers for 4 years now. They fly as good as field points and put a nice hole in a Deer. I have never lost a Deer with these broadheads. Shot a 7 point last year and deer only went 30 yards. I change the broadhead after a kill though. I use to shoot Muzzy's which are also a good broadhead but I think the grim reaper flies more like a field point.


----------

